# 2- تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون roof drain



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

وأنا جديد 
سالني مديري أن أصمم صرف المطر لسطح مبنى المشروع
إحترت
وهو دا عايز تصميم 
ماسورتين نازلات وبأي قطر ودائما شايف المشاريع 3 او4 بوصة وكان الله يحب .....
المهم رفض التصميم 
وطالبني بالحسابات
وسألني كيف اخترت عدد واقطار الصواعد
احترت اكثر
وكانت بداية قصة حب مع الكودات
ونواصل


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

اولا : تحتاج تحدد انت في ياتو بلد وياتو مدينة ودي ساهلة
طيب لماذا
لانك تحتاج لل record بتاع المطر لبلد ومدينة المشروع ل100 سنة
ومنه أقصى معدل لنزول المطر في هذه المدينة وغالبا هناك جداول أو خرائط بذلك
على الأقل في البلاد المحترمة
ومن الجداول نأخذ لواحد ساعة ونرمز له ب R
 ونفترض أنه 6 بوصات/الساعة


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

معظم الكودات تأخذ من 100 سنة ومدة سقوط 60 دقيقة


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

ثانيا :
(((وممكن تغير وتبدل بين أولا وثانيا)))
تحديد صافي المساحة للسطح بالقدم المربع
وهي طبعا الطول في العرض ناقص الفتحات وخلافه للسطح بدون حوائط جانبية أو بربيت
طيب في حالة وجود حوائط جانبية أو بربيت
لاحقا سوف نبين كيفية حسابها
نفترض مساحة السطح 70 الطول 
50 العرض
المساحة 50*70= 3500 قدم مربع
وسوف نرمز للمساحة ب( a)


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

إختار قطر الصواعد التي تريد 
والأقطار المستخدمة بالبوصة غالبا هي
3.4.5.6. 
نفترض انك أخترت 4 بوصة نسبة لظروف الحوائط

المطلوب عدد الصواعد


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

هناك طريقتين 
هناك جداول للأقطار المختلفة أعلاه تحدد المساحة التي يمكن أن يخدمها الصاعد عند معدلات نزول مختلفة
نقسم المساحة الكلية على المساحة التي يخدمها الصاعد نحصل على عدد الصواعد
سوف أقوم برفع الجدول لاحقا


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

*آآآآسف*


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

طريقة أخرى 
بتحويل ماء المطر ال ج/د جالون في الدقيقة
كيف
نوجد المساحة
70*50 =3500
نضرب المساحة في معدل المطرr
3500*6 =21000
نحولها الى ج/د بالضرب في 0.0104
21000*0104. =218.4
ومن جدول آخر به السعات للصواعد بالأقطار السابقة نحدد عدد الصواعد حسب القطر الذي نختار

مثلا لقطر 4 بوصة = 192 ج/د
عدد الصواعد 218/192 =1.1
نختار عدد اثنين


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

سوف احاول إدراج اكسل شيت تعطي عدد الصواعد بمجرد ادخالك للمساحة ومعدل نزول المطر


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سوف احاول إدراج اكسل شيت نعطي عدد الصواعد


 

مرفق ملف به الجدولين والبرنامج إن جاز الإسم


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

الملف


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

آخر جدول في المرفق هو البرنامج


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

سوف اكمل لاحقا
عبدالعاطي بدري


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أبريل 2010)

رائع عطاؤك 
ننتظر المزيد و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> رائع عطاؤك
> ننتظر المزيد و جزاكم الله خيرا


 
أشرقت الدنيا بديارنا
زيارتكم شرف لنا
وتشجيعكم يدفعنا للمزيد الف شكر يا كبير


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى عبد العاطى


----------



## aati badri (11 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخى عبد العاطى


 

تشكر على هذا المرور البهي
يهمني جدا رايك 
وتصحيح الأخطاء 
وتقويم ما أعوج


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​ 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


بجد اوى


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2010)

سعد العادلى قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> بجد اوى


 
تشكر ياهندسة
على المرور 
وعلى المكتبة


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 أبريل 2010)

همة عالية تستحق ان تشكر


----------



## pora (17 أبريل 2010)

تصميمات روعه شكرررا للك


----------



## sam6 (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لزواري الكرام وساقدم لهم هدية صغيرة اصغر من المقام ولكن ما باليد حيلة


----------



## aati badri (7 سبتمبر 2011)

موقع وزارة المياه و الكهرباء السعودية









 

 



ادخل الموقع
اضغط على ايقونة
المطر والسدود
حدد المدينة التي تريد
حدد 50 او 100 سنة 
يعطيك جدول بمعدلات الهطول 
واكبر معدل وسنته
لتساعدك في التصميم بقيمة ما رمزنا له بالرمز R

http://app.mowe.gov.sa/DailyRainsNews/Rain_Dams.aspx


----------



## zanitty (7 سبتمبر 2011)

راجع لك يا كبير


----------



## aati badri (7 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> راجع لك يا كبير


 في انتظارك يا اعز عزيز في دنيانا منتدانا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (7 سبتمبر 2011)

متشكرين يا عضو فائق التميز - يا سوبر حبيب


----------



## حسام الدينن (7 سبتمبر 2011)

هايل , شرح جيد جزالك اللة خير


----------



## mohamed mech (7 سبتمبر 2011)

aati badri قال:


> شكرا لزواري الكرام وساقدم لهم هدية صغيرة اصغر من المقام ولكن ما باليد حيلة


 
يا سلام عليك :15:

غواص و بتاع لؤلؤ و بس :16:

إبعت انت كل اسبوع وحدة بس من الهدايا الصغيرة بتاعتك ده وتبقى عملت الواجب و زياده.
بارك الله فى جهودك و جزاك الله كل خير يا عمو عبدو

:84::84::84::84::84:​


----------



## aati badri (8 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.mahmoud . Sh قال:


> متشكرين يا عضو فائق التميز - يا سوبر حبيب


 العفو يا حبيب


----------



## aati badri (8 سبتمبر 2011)

حسام الدينن قال:


> هايل , شرح جيد جزالك اللة خير


 وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## aati badri (8 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يا سلام عليك :15:​
> 
> غواص و بتاع لؤلؤ و بس :16:​
> إبعت انت كل اسبوع وحدة بس من الهدايا الصغيرة بتاعتك ده وتبقى عملت الواجب و زياده.
> ...


 وينك 
مشتاقوووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## king hema (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (9 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم للملتقى ياكبير


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2011)

العفو سادتي


----------



## omar khattab (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع و هناك ملاحظة يجب مراعاتها و هي أنه أحيانا يتوجب عليك تحديد عدد الصواعد أولا ثم ترجع بطريقة عكسية لتحسب القطر المناسب لكل صاعد لأنه يجب مراعاة الفرق في المنسوب في الأرضية " الميلان" اللذي يسمح بانسياب ماء المطر الى المصرف فالميلان لأكثر من 15 سم غير محبذ. وأكرر شكري لك


----------



## aati badri (25 سبتمبر 2011)

omar khattab قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع و هناك ملاحظة يجب مراعاتها و هي أنه أحيانا يتوجب عليك تحديد عدد الصواعد أولا ثم ترجع بطريقة عكسية لتحسب القطر المناسب لكل صاعد لأنه يجب مراعاة الفرق في المنسوب في الأرضية " الميلان" اللذي يسمح بانسياب ماء المطر الى المصرف فالميلان لأكثر من 15 سم غير محبذ. وأكرر شكري لك


 اهلين م عمر
الميلان يؤثر في اقطار المواسير الافقية ولا يؤثر في الصواعد
الافقية تتأثر بالميلان ,معدل سقوط المطر والمساحة
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## fayek9 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*استفسار عن المواسير الأفقية ف صرف المطر*

بشمهندس عاطى لو سمحت ماهو الميول المطلوب لأرضية السطوح لأفضل صرف للأمطار؟؟؟ و سؤال أخر فى اغلب صرف الأمطار نستخدم الصواعد الرأسية و السؤال متى الحاجة للمواسير الأفقية و كيف يتم تركيبها على أرضية السطوح ؟؟ و شكرا جزيلا للموضوع


----------



## amrosaid (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس ياريت ترسل معدل سقوط المطر على المملكة العربية السعودية لمدنها المختلفة


----------



## ياسر حسن (17 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر يا هندسة بس مافيش اى مرفقات


----------



## fayek9 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

فى انتظار ردك يا هندسة


----------



## rawand adnan (20 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك .... منتضرين الاكسل ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2011)

fayek9 قال:


> بشمهندس عاطى لو سمحت ماهو الميول المطلوب لأرضية السطوح لأفضل صرف للأمطار؟؟؟ و سؤال أخر فى اغلب صرف الأمطار نستخدم الصواعد الرأسية و السؤال متى الحاجة للمواسير الأفقية و كيف يتم تركيبها على أرضية السطوح ؟؟ و شكرا جزيلا للموضوع


كل السنة وانت طيب
الميول ممكن 1/2 او 1 % أو غيره حسب ظروف المبنى والمهندس المعماري
بالنسبة للتمديدات الراسية والافقية
هناك نوعان من المطريات
جدارية http://www.arab-eng.org/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=1249








او سقفية او DOME TYPE





الجدارية على الحائط وتصرف على الصواعد الراسية
والسقفية في مكان ما من السقف وتصرف على افقية ومنها للصاعد الراسي
التركيب ممكن تحت السقف المستعار للطابق الاخير وهو ما افضله
وممكن تدفن في السقف
وفوق كل ذو علم عليم


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2011)

amrosaid قال:


> الله ينور يا بشمهندس ياريت ترسل معدل سقوط المطر على المملكة العربية السعودية لمدنها المختلفة


 اهلا بيك وكل السنة وانت طيب
المطلوب موجود بمداخلتي رقم 27


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ياسر حسن قال:


> كل الشكر يا هندسة بس مافيش اى مرفقات


 كل العام وانت طيب
المرفقات بمداخلتي رقم 11


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2011)

fayek9 قال:


> فى انتظار ردك يا هندسة


 ارجو ان يكون الرد وافي ومفيد


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2011)

rawand adnan قال:


> عاشت ايدك .... منتضرين الاكسل ان شاء الله


وعاشت روحك الابية
كل عام وانت بخير
المرفقات بالمداخلة رقم 11
الصفحة الثانية


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2011)

صورة الجدارية وممكن تشتغل افقية وراسية
http://www.watts.com/pages/view_image.asp?imgId=1249


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## اشرف شرف (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله 
السهل الممتنع
تسلم ايدك


----------



## fayek9 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة وزاد الله من علمك


----------



## boughandora (29 يناير 2012)

تسلم ايدك وافادك الله ونفعك ، لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2012)

استاذ خير الكلام ما قل و دل


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2012)

شاكر لكم دعائكم الطيب
وادعوا صادقا لكم بمثله واكثر


----------



## aati badri (6 مارس 2012)

zanitty قال:


> راجع لك يا كبير


 طاااااااااااااال انتظاري
لليلة الرجعة


----------



## nofal (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## رجل الصناعة (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد نظام (7 مارس 2012)

شرح بسيط و سهل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (7 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## myousry (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم يا هندسة حضرتك اتكلمت عن معدلات نزول المطر وعدد الصواعد اشكرك على هذا الشرح الجميل ولكن عندى سؤال كيف احدد نسبة الميول بتاعت السطح


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

myousry قال:


> السلام عليكم يا هندسة حضرتك اتكلمت عن معدلات نزول المطر وعدد الصواعد اشكرك على هذا الشرح الجميل ولكن عندى سؤال كيف احدد نسبة الميول بتاعت السطح


تؤخذ من المهندس الانشائي دام فضلكم


----------



## rashied (21 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا والمسلمين خيراً وجعلها الله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## rashied (21 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس عبد العاطى

وكمان ربنا يباركلك على الشيت هذا وأنا آسف ممكن اضع شيت لدار الهندسة لحساب صرف المطر

وممكن طلب إذا عندك شيت اكسل لحساب قطر مواسير الصرف أنا بحاول أعمله بس المشروع الناس مستعجله عليه جداً ولازم شيت للمواسير فالطريقة سهلة جداً بس عاوز أنجز بالبلدى يا أخى 

المهم إذا ربنا يسر لى عمله إن شاء الله سأرفعه على طول 

ومعلش أخوتى انا من فترة طويلة عمال أخد وما عندى مخ ولا وقت لأعطى بس أحاول 

أنا بكسف لما بشوف أخوتى فى المنتدى خيفين على الأمة وبيتحركه عشان رفعتها وانا منتكس

المهم جزاكم الله خيراً 

وبعد الشرح من المهندس عبد العاطى ليس محتاج شرح


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (3 يوليو 2012)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## engmazzam (13 يوليو 2012)

تحياتي جزاك الله خير


----------



## mahmoud mohamed ha (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الراقى


----------



## ramyacademy (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الحالم (17 مارس 2013)

جزاااااك الله خيراااااا


----------



## mohammedmekkawy (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة وزاد الله من علمك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 يوليو 2013)

ممكن لو سمحت يا مهندس عبد العاطي تقولنا كيف يمكن تصميم storm water soakaway وهي عبارة عن sumb pit لتجميع مياه الأمطار وكيف يمكن حساب حجمها ؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## aati badri (15 يوليو 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت يا مهندس عبد العاطي تقولنا كيف يمكن تصميم storm water soakaway وهي عبارة عن sumb pit لتجميع مياه الأمطار وكيف يمكن حساب حجمها ؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً


[h=3]Stormwater Drainage Design Manual[/h]


----------



## قاسم الكناني (19 يوليو 2013)

كل عام وانتوا بخير


----------



## قاسم الكناني (19 يوليو 2013)

رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتوا بخير


----------



## قاسم الكناني (19 يوليو 2013)

رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتوا بخير.


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونفع الله بك يامهندس عبدالعاطي
بحثت فى كل الانترنت ، رغم كلماتك البسيطة 
الا انها الزبده : )
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (9 يناير 2014)

جااااامد ونااادر تحصل شرح مبسط ومختصر ومفيد


----------



## m7mad_7amza (9 يناير 2014)

فعلا مين ممكن يفكر بتصميم الدرين للسطح .... لكن يبدو ان لا شي ممكن يعمل بدون تصميم 

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## esameraboud (12 يناير 2014)

الميول 0.5% هذا الافضل


----------



## ramyacademy (19 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> اهلين م عمر
> الميلان يؤثر في اقطار المواسير الافقية ولا يؤثر في الصواعد
> الافقية تتأثر بالميلان ,معدل سقوط المطر والمساحة
> شكرا لمرورك


بما ان قطر الصاعد قد يختلف عن قطر الافقى المتصل به فهل ممكن توضيح كيف / أين يمكن وضع الرديوسر؟ هل يكون فى أسفل الصاعد ؟ هل يكون فى أول الافقى ؟ هل يكون فى الكوع ؟


----------



## mohammedaljibory (5 فبراير 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> بما ان قطر الصاعد قد يختلف عن قطر الافقى المتصل به فهل ممكن توضيح كيف / أين يمكن وضع الرديوسر؟ هل يكون فى أسفل الصاعد ؟ هل يكون فى أول الافقى ؟ هل يكون فى الكوع ؟


يمكنك اخذ الاكبر بدون الرديوسر


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

وشكرا يا شباب للتفاعل


----------



## ramyacademy (10 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> يمكنك اخذ الاكبر بدون الرديوسر



بوركت يا كبير المهندسين و لكن انت عارف بخل المهندسين و حابب اوفر شوى فى تمن الصاعد ( المقاس على الافقى 250 مم و الرأسى200)


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> بوركت يا كبير المهندسين و لكن انت عارف بخل المهندسين و حابب اوفر شوى فى تمن الصاعد ( المقاس على الافقى 250 مم و الرأسى200)


اذاً اجعل الكوع نفسه نقاص


----------



## AHMADBHIT (18 نوفمبر 2014)

aati badri قال:


> اذاً اجعل الكوع نفسه نقاص



السلام عليكم 
كيفية حساب ماسورة الافقي ه
نفس المثال الا حضرتك عملت عليه حساباتك 
انا هاخذ الميول وليكن 1 % من الجدول هتطلع 78 جالون / د وكان الراسي 192 فان هاخذ القطر الا بعديه 6" =231 جالون /د هل هذا صحيح ان يكون الافقي اكبر


----------

